# Short smoke shootout



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just curious, which of the following shorter smokes do you prefer? Monty #4, Boli PC, PLPC, Party Short or RACC or other?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Just curious, which of the following shorter smokes do you prefer? Monty #4, Boli PC, PLPC, Party Short or RACC?


You can not go wrong with any of those. I would also add Monte #5, Partagas PC Especials.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Of those I've only smoked the Monte 4 but man I love em :tu


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool, I've actually smoked all of the ones on the list! I've enjoyed every single one of them.

But my vote goes to PLPC....absolutely love em.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

drdice said:


> Cool, I've actually smoked all of the ones on the list! I've enjoyed every single one of them.
> 
> But my vote goes to PLPC....absolutely love em.


:tpd: Could not agree more! They're all fantabulous smokes, but for my $$ (or anyone else's) the PLPCs win out.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I've had 3 of the 5 listed and really like them all, but have to go with the Monte #4's for consistency and the great flavor/burn!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Give ya one guess as to which one this RA whore voted for. :ss

Don't forget the Trini Reyes or Boli CJ and Bonita's!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Other - Partagas Mille FLeurs


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Boli PC for me now, but I haven't smoked a PLPC yet...have a couple in the humi, I'll have to burn one at the MMH. 

Rascc probably second for me now, though I love the Shorts and Montes....man, small smokes really do rock! :tu


----------



## ge0rge (Jan 26, 2006)

my favorite plpc but dont forget trini reyes............


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have to go with Boli PC first.

In second its the Monte #4 and the Party Short.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

drdice said:


> Cool, I've actually smoked all of the ones on the list! I've enjoyed every single one of them.
> 
> But my vote goes to PLPC....absolutely love em.


:tpd:

PLPC , Monte 4, Party Shorts. Hands down PLPC's though :tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Monte 4 for me....so far :tu


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

I love the Siglo I and SCdH Principe.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I like the Party shorts , and the Monte #4. I would also add the SCDLH El Principe :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Petite Corona is another size that they're pretty much all winners coming out of Habana. It comes down to flavor preference and kind of smoke wanted at that time. It's hard for me to say one is "better" than the other.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Petite Corona is another size that they're pretty much all winners coming out of Habana. It comes down to flavor preference and kind of smoke wanted at that time. It's hard for me to say one is "better" than the other.


:tpd: 
Well said. I couldn't agree more.

And, if we are splitting hairs (of which I have precious few), the Short and RASCC are Minutos not PCs. Never the less, still "winners" in my book.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

trinidad reyes got no love??? :ss thats my fav.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

My top short smokes would be:

Siglo I 
Bolivar CJ
Reyes
Hoyo du prince
Punch Petit Punch


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I voted "Other," thinking Trini Reyes would be my choice. I have most of those listed, and I go back to the Reyes as the best. I like the SCdlH El Principe, too, but the one that nobody has mentioned that I really like is the HUPC. They're pretty strong, and will give a Monte4 a run for it's money.


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats it, monte 4 will be in my next order.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Party shorts a real winner..... for me. Lately though when I'm in a crunch I go to the ERDM Demi Tasse. Only problem with that booguh bear is that is is TOO short.

Talk about burning lips and finger tips.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Voted "other" .... Loves me some ERDM Demi Tasse. Boli PCs probably actually come out ahead of the game for me, but .... I don't have any of those currently  .... so, ... ERDM it is !


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

I'm one of those heretics that is not a party short fan. They fall in the category of "take it or leave it". This was a tough choice, cause I like the Monte #4 and the Boli pc, but my vote goes to "Other", for Punch petite coronations.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

RG Tres Petite Lonsdales
ERDM Lunch Clubs
Punch Petite Punch
Davidoff Haut Brions
Davidoff Ambassadrice
Dunhill Varaderos


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm hoping to try me some Rafael Gonzales PC's soon. How do these stack up with the others listed.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

For me it would have to be the SLR PC or the Davidoff Chateau Margaux 

LOL


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Boli PC


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Tough list. Monte 4 is awesome.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Boli PC #1 and the SCDLH El Pricipe a close second.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

BPC, Principe or Reyes.
:ss :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have smoked few of all the lines mentioned except any Boli. I will have to try one soon. It is a toss up for me with the Monte 4 and Part Shorts. ERDMs in all shapes are great IMHO:tu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

For me for quite some time its been SCDH El Principe then Boli CJ's followed closely by RASCC. Have had a few PLPC's that have been unique. Have always liked Monte and Dip #4's and party shorts. Oh chit and Boli Regents, yummy..


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

PCs are not really a short smoke for me. I can get an hour out of them most of the time. For a short smoke I would go with a TPC which would be the SCdLH El Principe or RASCC. There are some others that are good, but not at the top (JL Particias come to mind).


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

El Principe is definately a great smoke, especially with some age.

But as far as the list goes, can't beat the party short. Price, consistancy, and flavor can't be beat.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

(other) SLR PC

(where's the punch's, juan lopez', and others?)


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

For its size (or lack thereof), the Boli's have FANTASTIC flavor and burn for quite some time.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll take a Party Short, or a RASCC, I haven't tried any of the others..yet, you could also add a Trini Reyes, and my new favorite Fonseca KDT Cadete.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i waffle back and forth between the Montecristo and the Bolivar.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Party shorts
Siglo I's

Boli pc's and plpc's are tied for third. :ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Im going to go out on a limb and :tu the RyJ Coronitas en Cedro. Great, inexpensive short smoke. Had one at the MOB, and loved every minute of it! Also like the RyJ Cedros #3.


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Trini Reyes here.


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

My personal choice or choices are the siglo 1 and trini reyes. These smokes deliver big time for me. I have been able to enjoy them at varying levels of maturity. On the otherhand, I love aged shorts, boli's and rassc's.


----------

